# Northern Ireland TT Run *PICS ADDED PAGE 4*



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

After consulting with a fellow NI member it was suggested that another run was in order.
Sooooooooooo how does Sunday 6th April grab you?
Meeting spot can be arranged in due course but for now the date needs to be agreed 

Sam 
Ken 
Jim 
Pete
Pat
Steve


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

suits me sam anywhere in mind ?We never did get that run round the mournes :wink:


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Sun 6th April sounds ok to to me .. I will need to check wif werk diary but all being well I will be there .. where ? The Mournes ? Silent Valley etc ..

Oh ! got my TTOC membership thro today (finally after paying two months ago) Member Number 1415 

_____________________________________________________________

Silver TT225 Miltec stainless steel non resonated exhaust, Miltec Hi Flow CAT, KN Air Filter, Body Kit.

Jim


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

yes great
i can do that
looking forward to it


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Need to check closer to the time but provisionally count me in


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

No show without Punch! Count me in Sam......

Will I need my bucket and spade? :wink:

8)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Bring them Steve, you never know :wink:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: think he has a beach fetish sam :wink:


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

:?:

Guys may I ask for a wee bit of advice if you don't mind .. I have been reading a fair bit about Diverter Valves and in particular the FORGE FMCL007P RECIRCULATING DUMP VALVE, I am thinking of fitting one.

When I did had the KN Induction kit fitted picked the car up to find a loud whooshing sound (dunno why I was surprised but I was) anyway .. I am used to that now and was wondering would the Forge DV make even more whooshy sounds ? I see one or two of ya have already fitted these ..

What difference (if any) did you get after fitting ..

Jim


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

hi jim the forge valve is meant to give you better throttle response & help maintain boost better,i fitted mine shortly after my remap but the original audi valve failed.Doesnt really make it any louder as such,my car is fitted with the neuspeed p-flow induction kit & sounds very loud


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

thanks for the rapid response Ken . the KN Induction is quite noisy too but now that I am used to it I actually think it is a quite nice sound  I am hoping the Forge DV would do as you say, improve throttle response and maintain turbo spin / boost a bit better too.

Jim


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

it will jim :wink: easy to fit too


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Lads,

Wont be able to make this meet. I'm in London for the weekend, supporting Munster in their quest for a second Heineken Cup win.

Enjoy it.

Dec


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Declan enjoy London.

GARY would be good to see as you at this one, as you have been a no shower at the last couple, also with your recent upgrade I would like a look at that and also maybe a little go, pleeeeeaaaase :-*


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Declan enjoy London.
> 
> GARY would be good to see as you at this one, as you have been a no shower at the last couple, also with your recent upgrade I would like a look at that and also maybe a little go, pleeeeeaaaase :-*


LOL!!, if the car is back I'll deffo be there!! :wink: , depends on how many miles I clock up before hand!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

not a very interesting 'did you know' but...
did you know there is a link to this thread from the ttoc homepage news section?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

were is miniman these days hes very quiet,is he still playing in the snow


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in Fuerteventura that weekend - I'm jinxed on the run dates! :roll:

I am collecting the S5 on Monday 7th tho, so that will be a nice substitute ! 8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I'm in Fuerteventura that weekend - I'm jinxed on the run dates! :roll:
> 
> I am collecting the S5 on Monday 7th tho, so that will be a nice substitute ! 8)


So Aiden, you will get to a meet sometime!...., are you replacing the TT with an S5?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Fuerteventura that weekend - I'm jinxed on the run dates! :roll:
> ...


Nope, S5 is for me, Denise is keeping the TT


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Now that seems like a fair deal :wink: did you go for black?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

so its the mournes then on sunday?
looking forward to it as always!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> so its the mournes then on sunday?
> looking forward to it as always!


Yeah, head for the hills! :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> were is miniman these days hes very quiet,is he still playing in the snow


Long runs the fox :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> kentt1 said:
> 
> 
> > were is miniman these days hes very quiet,is he still playing in the snow
> ...


He's back,......long overdue..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

right me and my mate are gonna head down (might have to pull a sicky in work) were we meeting up and times cos i have missed the last couple and i might aswell get down and show my face cheers for the invite


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well I might bring the Liz this time


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

dermy said:


> right me and my mate are gonna head down (might have to pull a sicky in work) were we meeting up and times cos i have missed the last couple and i might aswell get down and show my face cheers for the invite


good man dermy


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

so is it halfrauds as usual then ?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

dermy said:


> right me and my mate are gonna head down (might have to pull a sicky in work) were we meeting up and times cos i have missed the last couple and i might aswell get down and show my face cheers for the invite


halfords car park in Newtownabbey for 11.30 leave about 12ish

A County Down run - Newcastle for lunch and then head for the hills!

The Mournes and Spelga Dam etc

Much like last time but with better weather!
:wink:

Hopefully


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Some pics


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sorry i missed this one guys mrs kentt1 hasnt been a well lady


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like the weather was okay.

We had snow over most of England so I just stayed in.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Sam
hope you all had a good run home...

ken, bad luck, next time though...hope mrs K is getting better

paul and pat, good to meet you both and thanks for coming out


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

[/quote]

Great day out lads, even though it was bloody cold at Spelga dam, but sunny.

I was to supposed to tail off at Banbridge, looking for a fun fair,.....looks like I left you guys a bit to soon, but got there eventually 
:roll:

Top pics again Sam! and great to meet Pat and Paul


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

StevieMac said:


>


Typical first time I can't stay and you all go to a fun fair and shopping in the outlet store. Takes Ken and me to keep you in order!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve I hope you took ome decent moving pics as usual, if so get them on!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

two more pics


















[/img]


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Steve I hope you took ome decent moving pics as usual, if so get them on!


OK OK, there was some bloke in a red Elise kept following us and parking in the middle, destroying just about all my pics!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:

:roll:




























http://i197.photobucket.co

[img]http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa120/steviemac_photos/t21.jpgm/albums/aa120/steviemac_photos/t31.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice one Steve, that is a cracking looking Lotus in those pics :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Looks like ye had a great day. Nice looking Lotus Sam, it is no TT though 8) :lol: :lol:

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Looks like ye had a great day. Nice looking Lotus Steve, it is no TT though 8) :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dec


Yeah Dec, Sam is the only person who can come along to a TT meet without a TT and get away with it! :roll:

Mind you the Elise has an amazing sound.....

Right Sam, that's two compliments so where's me tenner? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Lads i found this while searching for a price for the haldex performance upgrade..........Forget the Haldex Blue upgrade...........future is bright the future is Orange........
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/haldex.htm

Also i am getting a date for my cruise control to be fitted, have to go to dublin Â£200 parts and fitted. If anyone is interested let me know might be able to get a reduction for multiple units


----------

